# Photoshoot this weekend



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

It was great! Although only 6 out of 14 models showed up and only 5 out of 24 photographers came. We got some amazing pictures and 3 photographers are students learning. They were so excited to come and join! I brought 4 of my friends down to model since they were interested and what's better than a girls weekend riding on the beach right?! 
Anyway here's some of the pictures. I've been told there are about 300 more on their way to my inbox. 
Legacy was so great too! She did everything I asked her to and when I asked her to come up into my hands she did it perfectly on her cue word! So proud of her! My friends Belgian was great with all the different riders as well. He dropped his head and walked right into the surf to play with them.

Sorry about the grainy photos. I saved the smallest ones and I'm waiting on the hi-res pictures.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Ooh, gorgeous. I can't wait for more .


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

What beautiful shots!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, looking forward to seeing more!
This is my favorite, just some thing about it....


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Those photos are fantastic! absolutely fantastic! hope you post more.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you! I was very happy with what I have seen so far! 
I'm very proud of the horses for putting up with so much and everyone that attended had a blast!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Love the horse in the fourth shot! 
Awesome pictures but all I can think about is horse hair sneaking into wear the sun don't shine...


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks! Yeah that's why we wore bottoms on the horses! Our legs got really hairy though and that's when we ran into the water haha. Showers were very much needed afterwards as well!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

What a wonderful shoot! You got some great shots and looks like a blast!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Those are amazing! I'm looking to get into modeling, any suggestions on how to go about it?


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> Those are amazing! I'm looking to get into modeling, any suggestions on how to go about it?


I'd maybe look in to any student photographers looking for models as a start. i know the photography students at my college were always looking for models and leaving posters and flyers up.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

I love this one!
But they're all pretty!


----------



## ImpressAndLace (Jun 20, 2011)

The horse in the third shot is Stunning!


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Gorgeous horses! And pictures!  Also--totally off topic-- LOVEE (<3 <3 <3 <3) your profile pic thing!


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Great shots, the dog looks ALOT like my dog!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

They are so gorgoeus!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> Those are amazing! I'm looking to get into modeling, any suggestions on how to go about it?


I got into it on Modelmayhem.com but that was a good 6 years ago. I'm not signed and I use it as a pass time hobby type deal that sometimes brings in a little pocket cash here and there. I still take it seriously though. I have a few different profiles on different modeling sites but it's basically the same people. 

This was a very fun shoot. I organized the whole thing and still had flakes but it was all worth it.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

AWESOME SHOTS!

I use to do modeling when I was a young teenager..It's a lot of fun getting up super early and getting ready for it. 
You did a great job!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks! I'm not a fan of early morning shoots so I try to schedule them for after 10am. That way I'm not getting up in the dark to get ready. Dark and me means sleep not wake. haha I bite it for horse shows though. For the photographers willing to pay extra I'll get up earlier but I really really value my sleep. 

For this we got to the beach by 11:30 which was perfect.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Great photos : )


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovemymare (May 19, 2009)

They are amazing, i would love to do something like that!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Those are awesome! Nice horses


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you!


----------

